# Essential oil blend mistake!!!!



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 1, 2014)

Has anyone blended frankincense with ylang ylang III? I'm afraid I made a mistake cause I cut my bars which didn't turn out anywhere near like I wanted them to I was wanting more of a mixture into the white part but now worried who will want the soap cause of the odd smell. I figured it would smell exotic but it's just odd & woodsy kinda. I'm new and just testing out different scents to see what I like but I do not think I like that combo at all!


----------



## Em522 (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you try mixing the scent blend on qtips or tooth picks before trying it in the soap? I have heard that can save on eo/fo waste because you only have to use a little. I have also heard that scents can change through the cure. Maybe you can put the soap away to cure and come back to a more appealing scent. I am no expert though, I am so new to making my own soap I haven't even tried to do anything with scents or colors.  :-D  I do love the way your soap looks!


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 1, 2014)

Really you like it? It's my 3 rd CP that I've done the other two was awesome swirl this time I was going for a layered intertwining look but to me looks like they are just plopped on there. And I know better than to mix the oils without testing them but I am a female and changed my mind at very last second. Lol I love both of the scents just not together but I guess you could be right & it could change. Maybe it's just me. I made a soap that was rosemary lavender, palmarosa, honey with oats and at first I didn't like it but now it's my favorite. I might be just jumping the gun on it. I'm new and want it all to be perfect. Thank you for making me feel better about my soap.


----------



## Em522 (Feb 1, 2014)

For some reason the colors remind me of night. I am a natural night owl (12:49am here right now) the black purplish and blue section makes me think of looking out over the city with all of the lights and fog.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 1, 2014)

Me too... reminds me of this: 






or this:


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks y'all. Those pictures are awesome makes me fe good you compared my soap to them.


----------



## lsg (Feb 1, 2014)

You soap is beautiful.


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 1, 2014)

I think your soap is lovely as well. 

Scents do change during cure. I made a loaf with patchouli and lemongrass EO and hated it at first because the lemongrass completely dominated, but after cure they were very nicely balanced.


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks. I suppose the soaper is their worst critic. I got about 4 weeks until soap is ready so maybe I will learn to love it. If not then lesson learned. Lol


----------



## kikajess (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the way it looks. It reminds me of mountains in the distance. Beautiful.


----------



## sherri williams (Feb 7, 2014)

Your soaps are beautiful and they do remind me of nightime. Maybe your woodsy scent is a plus for the look. I have one I make called twilight woods, I just had a small amount if leftover scents that were all outdoors type so I blended enough together to equal the recipe amount. Turned out wonderful.


----------



## AshPea (Feb 7, 2014)

That is some beautiful soap, you should be proud to show it off! If you don't like the smell, push it onto friends and family members without mentioning the smell. That's what I do! Haha. They'll be gracious and accept it, especially since it looks so awesome.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 7, 2014)

It is a great looking soap!  It's like the dusk coming on here in the mountains of Austria


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm super glad that my mistake wasn't really a mistake after all.  I was so worried no one would like the design the EO accelerated trace so much that my plan didn't go through. The smell is still odd but not horrible as it was at first.


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 7, 2014)

I recently had a fragrance meltdown of my own.  I found myself without enough lavender and wound up tossing so many scents in turning it into something confusing.  I cut the soap and placed it in another room where I don't have to encounter it everyday.  It's been a couple of weeks now, and its really changing into something pleasant.  Give it time.  Your soap is very nice, and I'm sure it will smell just fine with the right amount of time.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 7, 2014)

Ylang does accelerate trace big time!

Your soap is very pretty.  I'm sorry you don't like the scent but I'd give it a little more time.  It can take a week or more before the scent settles.  Lye can also affect your fragrance so even if you test beforehand with q tips or cotton balls, the end result might differ.

Frankincense, folded lemon, and a hint of patchouli is a really nice blend.


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 8, 2014)

I will have to try that one next time. Any other time I would've tested it but I trusted the Internet. Lol. Lesson learned big time. The smell is mellowing out now but still not quite what I was hoping it to be but it could be just me too.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 8, 2014)

I also think they are very pretty.  The comparison picture is Van Gogh's (sp)?
Starry Starry Night.  Maybe you can do a play on the name for them.  Hopefully they cure into a smell you like.  Nice job!


----------



## hlee (Feb 8, 2014)

I think it's really pretty. 
 Hope your fragrance mix works out.
 Blending has been hard for me to get the hang of.
 The toothpick or Q tip trick has saved me from some bad ones.


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 9, 2014)

I have to remind myself to use the Qtip trick cause sometimes I just think oh it will be fine and in this case it wasn't. Lol thank y'all for the sweet comments on the soap. It's growing on me the look & smell.


----------

